# Comb Spacing



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Michael,

I used 1 1/4" spacing in my top bar hive last year. It worked perfect until the bees starting constructing the honey storage comb behind the broodnest. If I recall that was on about frame 16 from the front. Then they constructed fatter comb with wider spacing which quickly overran my top bars. 

Looks like 1 1/4" is perfect for brood but I'm not sure what would be best for the rest of the hive.

I also noticed that they bent the ends of the comb toward the front of the top bar hive.

Next season I plan to run two different top bar widths, 1 1/2" and 1 3/8", in two seperate hives. Will let you know what happens.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I used 1 1/2" bars in mine. I also noticed the turn toward the front on the ends of the combs. They built MOST of them nicely but occasionally they would build a comb 1/4" off from the starter strip.

I was thinking of doing the brood nest next time as 1 1/4" and the stores as 1 5/8".


----------

